# What type of RS's are these? Redrill-able?



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

*I've learned that the wheels are usless on a MK3 because of the offset, but If I could pick these up for $500 or less, is it worth it to use the parts for when I build my RS's?*


*Got the cap off took some pics. Now need some help on deciding*

I found these locally and they can be had pretty cheap.

1)What type of RS's are they?(# wise)
2)Is that considered a flat hub that is re-drillable?
3)Will the offset be too low if they aren't re-drillable for adapter use?(Didnt remove center cap to see)
4)What is the value of these wheels ball park figure....lets say all 4 of these wheels are in the same shape.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt.........


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

Si Trav said:


> I found these locally and they can be had pretty cheap.
> 
> 1)What type of RS's are they?(# wise)
> 2)Is that considered a flat hub that is re-drillable?
> ...


1. number should be printed under center cap. unscrew to find that.
2. re-drillable to what? what are they now?
3. what is the current offset?
4. what are the specs? size, et, etc


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Dumpd30v said:


> 1. number should be printed under center cap. unscrew to find that.
> 2. re-drillable to what? what are they now?
> 3. what is the current offset?
> 4. what are the specs? size, et, etc


1)will check next chance I have there for sale locally need to go and see them
2)from 5x120-5x100
3)no idea never took the cap off
4)didnt take the cap off....


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

Si Trav said:


> 1)will check next chance I have there for sale locally need to go and see them
> 2)from 5x120-5x100
> 3)no idea never took the cap off
> 4)didnt take the cap off....


sounds like taking the cap off will answer lots of questions :laugh:


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt.............


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Help me out please


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone!?


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

et11. yikes. what car were you planning on putting them on? cuz they prob won't work.

RS 005

16x7

:screwy:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Am i the only one that saw it in the pictures or are they of another wheel? 16x7 et 11 rs005. No adapters unless you're running neg. ETs.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Dumpd30v said:


> et11. yikes. what car were you planning on putting them on? cuz they prob won't work.
> 
> RS 005
> 
> ...


98 glx jetta


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

keeganhartman said:


> Am i the only one that saw it in the pictures or are they of another wheel? 16x7 et 11 rs005. No adapters unless you're running neg. ETs.



You saw the thread with the new updated pics that's all.


----------



## watercoolered (Jul 13, 2010)

*11 ET???*

That sounds scary,cant see them fitting too many models (mk2 and Mk3 that I have checked),I tryed the same centre pattern wheel but a 1 piece BBS 16x7 on a MK 2 -NO WAY,the Mk 3 would be worse.
The type off centre casting means you can't redrill and anyway its just easier to go to other wheels with correct PCD ,wheel bolt taper and ET,cheers.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

watercoolered said:


> That sounds scary,cant see them fitting too many models (mk2 and Mk3 that I have checked),I tryed the same centre pattern wheel but a 1 piece BBS 16x7 on a MK 2 -NO WAY,the Mk 3 would be worse.
> The type off centre casting means you can't redrill and anyway its just easier to go to other wheels with correct PCD ,wheel bolt taper and ET,cheers.


thanks for the reply i guess i wont be buying them


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt..........


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt.........


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

Si Trav said:


> thanks for the reply i guess i wont be buying them





Si Trav said:


> ttt.........





Si Trav said:


> ttt.........


 Why are you still bumping this? you received your answer and even responded, as shown above, that you wont be buying them :screwy:


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Dumpd30v said:


> Why are you still bumping this? you received your answer and even responded, as shown above, that you wont be buying them :screwy:


 nobody answered my final question 

*"Is it worth it to buy these if they can be had for $500 or less for parts for when I build my set?" *


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt...........


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt....need to know i still have the chance to get them......


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt............


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Si Trav said:


> *"Is it worth it to buy these if they can be had for $500 or less for parts for when I build my set?" *


 Not worth it in my opinion. Too much trouble to get those to work. Find a set that has a workable et and correct bolt pattern. Or a set that can be safely redrilled.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

DEZL_DUB said:


> Not worth it in my opinion. Too much trouble to get those to work. Find a set that has a workable et and correct bolt pattern. Or a set that can be safely redrilled.


 what if purchased to resell?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Depends. Are you planning on cleaning them up? New lips? New bolts? To what extent? 
If you plan on buying for $500 and doing nothing to them and trying to sell as is, I'd forget it.


----------

